# Harness that works



## Linda092 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've tried 2 harnesses. My dear mini poo knows how to wriggle out of her collar, so I went for a harness. I got one that looked wriggle proof, but no, she accomplished it at the vets office. I got a second harness and she wriggled out of that too. She "backs out " of them. 

The worst part is that I need 2: one for summer and one for winter, because her hair fills out so much. She's 18 pounds of determination to be free to party with whomever she wants. I know training will have to be part of this, but still, what harness works for your Houdini?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Ages ago my dear sweet Fannie, my one and only mini, When I first got her she was a nervous panicky dog used to panick and thrash out of her harness. What did was fit the harness of as snug as it could be, took a heavy duty key ring put that on her collar and clip the leash to both the collar and harness, she could not thrash out of that. Fannie eventually was trained well enough to not need to wear it any more.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Have you thought about a martingale collar? They can't back out of them and if you find an adjustable one you can use it all year round.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What type of harnesses have you tried? Most harness need to REALLY well fitted (tight but not too tight) before they are escape proof! But if you look on Amazon and put in the search bar 'Escape Proof Harnesses' there is a good selection of them!
I personally use a Martingale collar which is also escape proof if fitted correctly.........


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The Easy Walk harness! I don't see how even a Houdini type could get out of it. I love them for my dogs.


----------



## poodleoo (Apr 23, 2018)

Yeah, I have an Easy Walk harness for my puppy. She has wiggled out of a different harness but I don't see how she could get out of the Easy Walk unless it was way too loose.


----------



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

I use the “walk your dog with love” harness. Google it for their website and have a look!
If fitted snugly, I’m not sure if a puppy could wiggle out of it!


----------

